# 4 days postop TT



## ngr (Feb 24, 2017)

Had my TT Monday, May 29th. Have not had much pain but I am having something that is concerning me greatly. Doctor put me on 100mcg levothyroxin, calcitriol 0.5mg twice a day, and OTC OS=CAL 500mg three times a day. Today I took a pain pill for the first time since coming home on May 30th.

I started having very blurry vision about an hour ago after taking the Ultram. I was having this before surgery intermittently. I've been trying to research and see if this side effect is from the pain med, Ultram or if it could be because of low calcium or something else? I wear glasses and have worn them for many years, but even with the glasses I am having trouble reading this screen and also the TV captioning. I was not taking any pain meds prior to surgery. Is this something I need to call the doctor about?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ultram has some pretty hefty side effects...

https://www.drugs.com/ultram.html



> Ultram side effects
> 
> Get emergency medical help if you have any signs of an allergic reaction to Ultram: hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.
> 
> ...





> Major Side Effects
> 
> If any of the following side effects occur while taking tramadol, check with your doctor immediately:
> 
> ...


Maybe you should not judge where you are at the moment based on your taking this medication,


----------

